# How long does an 8 week old Boston take to digest?



## Boston Gal (Jun 3, 2007)

I am having a heck of a time, to tears, that I can't get my baby to poop outside. Peeing is fine. I stayed up until 4:00 a.m. on Friday night taking her out, and bringing her back in every 15 minutes, and still nothing. I gave up when we both both beyond exhaustion. Yesterday was great! Seemed like my patience and tears paid off. Today, we right back to where we started. 

Am I expecting to much from a dog so young?

Please help


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

yes, you probably are.

First of all, relax. Your puppy can feel your stress. Puppies will poop. You won't be able to stop it. 

Puppies will have accidents in your house. Par for the course.

Puppies will ALSO eliminate outdoors where they are supposed to. NEVER miss a chance to highly reward this. Dogs do what works for them. Make doing what YOU like work really WELL for the puppy.

A hint: Confine the puppy during the night, preferably in a crate. Take her out upon waking, after playing, and esp. after meals. Keep treats in your pocket, and handsomely reward her for doing the right thing.

Be calm, patient, and confident with your puppy. Puppies are fun. So they make a little mess once in a while. One day she will be all grown up and you will look back on the puppy days with nostalgia.


----------



## Boston Gal (Jun 3, 2007)

I am crating her at night and during the day when I'm at work. My neighbor who happens to be a vet. tech, comes over around 11:00 and plays, takes her out, let''s her eat and then put her pack in the crate until I get home. I am using liners in the crate, and I understand her having accidents while she's crated. 

This dog chowed about an hour an a half ago, and I"ve taken her out 3 times for at least 20 minutes, and she wont' poop. So, each time I bring her back in, I put her in the crate for another 20 mintues, and then take her out again.

Why is she not pooping having the opportunity to go outside?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

How long have you had her? What are you feeding her? How many times per day? When and where was her last bowel movement?

She could be constipated. She could just not have to go. She is just an infant, and do keep in mind that she can FEEL your stress and displeasure. 

Relax and enjoy her. It's nice weather most places this time of year. Pick a good time and go outside with her and play for an hour or so. If you get results, be sure to reward it.


----------



## Boston Gal (Jun 3, 2007)

I picked her up last Monday, and then worked thru Friday, so this is my first weekend with her 24/7. She's seems NOT to be consipated, as as I will take her out and keep her out there, she'll pee, and then as soon as we're back in the house, she'll poop in the kitchen or the carpet within 5 minutes of having her back in. I am being patient while I'm out there with her. I'm not jiust letting her pee and then walking back in. 

I am feeding her a mix of puppy chow and Iams (mixing a little Iams in as I want her on that), the vet told me to give her 1/4 cup twice a day, she hasn't even been eating 1/4 cup all week, and this weekend, she's chowing down, but won't go outside.

I don't want her in the crate, I want to be playing and cuddling with her, but when she pooped on my bed, I was thinking I am being selfish, and not training her properly.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Boston Gal said:


> I picked her up last Monday, and then worked thru Friday, so this is my first weekend with her 24/7. She's seems NOT to be consipated, as as I will take her out and keep her out there, she'll pee, and then as soon as we're back in the house, she'll poop in the kitchen or the carpet within 5 minutes of having her back in. I am being patient while I'm out there with her. I'm not jiust letting her pee and then walking back in.


Make a resolution. Next time she eats, take her outside, and STAY OUT THERE until you have results.



> I am feeding her a mix of puppy chow and Iams (mixing a little Iams in as I want her on that), the vet told me to give her 1/4 cup twice a day, she hasn't even been eating 1/4 cup all week, and this weekend, she's chowing down, but won't go outside.
> 
> I don't want her in the crate, I want to be playing and cuddling with her, but when she pooped on my bed, I was thinking I am being selfish, and not training her properly.



Do continue with the crate training. You won't be sorry when she is an adult. These first 6 months are vitally important in establishing a routine and proper behavior for her. Things she learns now will stick with her for the rest of her life.

I would be feeding a puppy this age a MINIMUM of 3X per day, mine usually stay on 4X a day until 12 weeks, and I have a large breed.

If she is eliminating consistently in her crate in the daytime, you might want to consider rearranging her accomodations. Sometimes it can be better to leave a puppy in an exercise pen, with the crate inside it, and papers down for pottying until she is just a bit older with more control.

Puppies at 8 weeks have really little control over their bodily functions, and usually squat when they have to go no matter where they are.

Your job is to have her where she's supposed to be.  So, stay out LONGER. Wait her out. Take a folding chair and a good book if you need to. Use that primate brain and outthink her. 

It can also help to keep a log of what she does when. This may help you to have her outside at the right times. Have you spoken to her breeder about your troubles?


----------



## Boston Gal (Jun 3, 2007)

She only weighs 3 lbs. 4 oz (as of last Tuesday anyway). And the vet told me that she can only hold for about two hours max. That's why I understand the work week accidents. 

I am frustrated, which you're right, she senses, that I am trying so hard this weekend, and I'm failing.

I emailed the breeder but haven't heard back yet. I don't know, maybe I took her too early (7 weeks). I won't give up, but I would like to be smiling and laughing rather than feeling like maybe I made a mistake getting a puppy and ending up in tears. And my god, she is so unbelievable cute. Hard to stay angry with her....

So, she's sleeping now in the crate. Do I wake her now and try again or should I wait til' she wakes up?


----------



## DBZ (Apr 21, 2007)

Boston Gal, RedyreRottweilers already gave you good advice. I'd say the same but add that you keep a closer eye on the gal and when she starts to squat make a sharp sound such as "Eh,Eh!", to startle her and cause her to hold it long enough for you to scoop her up and hurry outside and put her down to go. Have a favorite moist tasty treat like a bit of hotdog ready to give her the instant she finishes and give plenty of praise. Go back inside imediately so she'll know she was just out there to potty and not play. You may wait a few minutes and go back outside to play if you wish. Be sure to pick up and dispose of the poop soon.

You may not agree with using a noise aversive to startle the pup. If so just pick up the puppy quick as you can and proceed outside.

When you aren't able to keep a close eye on her, put her in the crate for a short period until you are again able. Don't worry, she'll get the idea soon. 

I know hotdogs may not be the healthiest of treats but most dogs love them and they're inexpensive and easy to cut into small pieces. Also they're easy to swallow without choking. I think weenies are fine as a special training treat for a situation such as this. Don't give alot of them for a long period.

When the dog is going #1 repeat "Pee-pee, pee-pee". As the dog finishes say "Good pee-pee", treat and go in. Do the same for #2 only saying "Potty, potty" while she is going. As she finishes say "Good potty!", treat and go in.

My dog will pee and potty where and when I tell him, so long as he also needs to. 

Good luck,

DBZ


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Boston Gal said:


> I am having a heck of a time, to tears, that I can't get my baby to poop outside. Peeing is fine. I stayed up until 4:00 a.m. on Friday night taking her out, and bringing her back in every 15 minutes, and still nothing. I gave up when we both both beyond exhaustion. Yesterday was great! Seemed like my patience and tears paid off. Today, we right back to where we started.
> 
> Am I expecting to much from a dog so young?
> 
> Please help


 YOu really are expecting too much here. 8 weeks old is awfully young- and if you are constantly missing it- the pup is probably on a schedule and not on yours. Are you feeding at certain times every day? Do you have a routine when you go out? And while a pup for every month old is the estimated time they need to go out, this veries highly with activity, eating and sleeping or excitement. Lastly- be really calm and relaxed and do not talk much when the pup is outside. Not only is this distracting but also worrysome. Try glance at the dog- looking away- slow sigh.. and keep calm.. ( ie you have no where else to go.. mentality..) 
Lastely- as stated - what are you feeding? Puppies need a highly digestable diet..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You've been given very good advice. I can add nothing except to reiterate that you are not staying outside long enough. 30 - 45 minutes minimum is much better than 20 minutes.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Excellent addition- when a young puppy is outside its also time to investigate- then oh- what was I doing out here?. Next time the pups poops in teh house- put the poop in the area you are taking the dog.. That will help remind the puppy as to " why are we out here...."
and Watch your body posture and sound of voice when you catch the pup doing it in the house. You may be teaching the wrong thing- instead of " do not go in the house.." you may be teaching " do not poop in front of me.."!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to say I read this and thought it depends on how you cook them..... 

but really..... 
I have to honestly say I dont let my pups go home until 10 weeks and they are larger retrievers.... I am surprised your breeder let you take an 8 week old boston.... I really do think that you have been given good advice but remember that your baby is a mere 60 days old... they are infants.... and yes you did take her to long and your breeder is at fault for that but whats done is done.... 

like the others I choose a word that I say when i want them to go.... I use hurry up..... and then give a treat.... 

Crate training is an excellent tool for not only potty training but also if your dog ever needs to go overnight to the vet or the kennel, they are used to being contained and thus the situation is much less stressful for them. I have to say it infuriates me that your breeder allowed you to take that puppy at 7 weeks and set you up to have problems.... 

I would use the crate.... I would feed puppy in crate and I would take puppy out on leash every time and watch like a hawk.... 

housetraining can be really frustrating but you arent doing anyone any favors by getting so stressed out.... that is what the crate is for.... use it... it will help you and it will help the puppy. 

S


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

( I do not let my pups go til 12 weeks-.. - to equalize the litter in socialzation from when the bigger ones use to beat up on the little ones- and its uh pay back- beginnings of potty training- and of course- out of fear stages for at least 4 months...)


----------



## Boston Gal (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice. We just had a sucessful pee & poop, so I am feeling better. First time mom and all, I know most of my anxiety is being caused by myself, not the pup. 

I just want to be the best mother I can. Really, I just want to take really good care of her.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

We know.. she is just such a baby... One time years ago I got a pup from someone that worked at night. That little pup thought it was time to potty at 1am.. lol.. Try to change your schedule to hers for a little bit. It wont be long, but that will help.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> We know.. she is just such a baby... One time years ago I got a pup from someone that worked at night. That little pup thought it was time to potty at 1am.. lol.. Try to change your schedule to hers for a little bit. It wont be long, but that will help.


Now wait a minute, someone had better tell Ella 1 am is apparently not the time to potty, it seems like i am finally waking up before she cries but she's still going out to potty around 12-1 and again around 3-4. No wonder i've been catnapping every chance i get.



Shalva said:


> I have to say I read this and thought it depends on how you cook them.....
> 
> 
> S


Shalva <<<shaking head>>>


----------

